# What oil and trans fluid?



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

Hey got a 2.0 16v wanted to know what oils I should run summer/winter

Now I'm running synthetic 10w30

Also 2y trans. What fluid for that I want to change it. 
Thanks


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

If you want it quiet and smooth, run 10w-40. If you want best mpg or live in the cold 1/2 the year, run 5w-30. 10w-30 is a-ite in many cases. It'll burn less than 5w-30....generally. If I picked an oil for you, it'd be any brand of high miles oil.

Super-skip on synthetic in that engine. It was designed to run on old oil I wouldn't use now in my lawnmower. Modern dino far exceeds what is needed, 5k changes....pretty ideal.

Pick a brand you like and go for it. There are no major brands that suck. However, Quickie Mart oils give dino a bad name and are a shame on the industry.

PQIA has done a lot to clean up the landscape.

Here's a recent analysis of a few good oils. Look around the site for the fail lubes. Some fail miserably.


http://www.pqiamerica.com/testresultssep2011page2.html










Just from the few pictured....

Formula Shell, dirt cheap, lots of moly, a good formula for older engines.

Kendall (Conoco) Liquid Titanium, nuff said. Good boron levels, iirc.

Havoline, unique formula from Chevron's own additive supplier Ornite. I've never seen a bad used lab report from any of them, out to 10k miles. Your engine is not even hard on oil. 

Mobil Super (or whatever) GIVE AWAY prices for a solvent-dewaxed Gruppe III base oil. Similar sodium / no moly additives as Valvoline.

Dude, even Wal-Mart's Warren oil supplier makes great stuff. I wouldn't not hesitate to run it in any vehicle from your engine to my Mom's brand new 2.5 (changing out the factory oil for 10w-30 GTX asap) There is NOTHING to be gained with synth oil if you have testicles and a wrench and 10 minutes every 6 months.

When you get a turbo or DI engine, or want to try 10k changes, come back and we'll talk synth oil. :wave:


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!! That makes things cheaper and easier.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I reviewed the PQIA virgin analysis, man, that Kendall packs a punch. Boron is usually the tell of a newer good oil formula, but this Kendall has lots of everything. Look at Valvoline, low on most additives, but it has the sodium noone else does, and still produces great used analysis.

http://www.pqiamerica.com/Kendall.htm


----------

